# R. Swinley Co. Paterson NJ



## medbotls (Jan 30, 2010)

What can anyone tell me about this one...common as dirt...scarce as hens' teeth...somwhere in between?  The top doesn't look like a normal Hutch with that collar.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## epackage (Jan 30, 2010)

This top is on every Swinley bottle, there is one on e-bay now and they are asking $39.99 for it which it most likely won't sell for. It's a pretty common bottle in this area and Paterson collector's see them often, should sell on e-bay for between $10-20 to a newer collector of Paterson bottles who needs it or someone with Swinley as a last name. Not many hutch's with that style lip for sure though....Jim


----------



## epackage (Jan 30, 2010)

Is it clear or a light aqua color? ....Jim


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey Andy,

 Here's the listing "PATERSON          12-H-  -NJ-L-   -"SWINLEY, R & CO"(10-1/2") " at Soda & Beer Collector's Pad.  Is it 10-1/2 inches tall? Could'ya take another photo of the top and finish?

 Here's one that sold on e-bay.

 Here's some ad copy: 

 "R. SWINLEY & CO.
 Mineral Water Manufacturer
 Soda, Ginger Ale, Cream Soda, Sarsaparilla
 Also Spruce, Cherry and Birch Beer. Bottlers
 of Extra Fine Lager Beer. Orders by Mail will
 Receive Prompt Attention.
 Factory Cor. Fair and Washington Streets
 Paterson, NJ
 Telephone orders received at 463B."  From the Paterson Republican, of Wednesday Evening, September 19, 1888

 I do know of someone who will probably like this guy, but probably already has it...


----------



## epackage (Jan 30, 2010)

That 10-1/2" is a blob top soda or beer Surfaceone, this hutch is about 6-1/2"" tall.....Jim


----------



## DJFALLS (Jan 30, 2010)

Did you see the postage on that one that sold.  30.75.


----------



## epackage (Jan 30, 2010)

DJ that was for international shipping.....


----------



## epackage (Jan 30, 2010)

> I do know of someone who will probably like this guy, but probably already has it...


 Thanx Surface, I do have it in aqua and a corflower blue so if this is a clear example I would be interested....


----------



## medbotls (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the info...you guys are fast.  Unfortunately, the botttle isn't clear, just a pale green-aqua...sorry Jim...and it's just shy of 7" tall.  (By the way, I'm never sure whether to address you as epackage or Jim, and that goes for everyone here...is there an established etiquette?)

 Surfaceone, here's a close-up of the top.


----------



## epackage (Jan 30, 2010)

Jim is just fine, glad to help......I have 5 or 6 Swinley bottles total including a nice early seltzer, I love these because of the top....If you ever looking to get rid of it let me know and I may have something you collect for a trade, I can always use it in trades at our Club Meetings....Jim


----------



## medbotls (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks Jim.  I bought it with the sole intention of passing on to someone here, because I remembered someone seemed quite passionate about Paterson NJ bottles   If you're coming to the Baltimore show, I'm usually at the club's appraisal table from 10:00-12:00.  If not, we can make other arrangements.

 Andy


----------



## epackage (Jan 30, 2010)

It's no big deal Andy, like I said I have it and would only use it as a trader so let whoever you got it for have it, thanx for the kind offer. I don't think I will be making that show, collecting in such a limited window as I am I don't think the 6 hours of travel time would be worth it, just not sure how many Paterson bottles there would be at such a show.
    Thanx again,
                       Jim


----------



## medbotls (Jan 30, 2010)

LOL...the person I meant was YOU.    No worries though.  I figured it was common when I got it, but it's fun imagining finding a scarce bottle, and just as much fun seeing someone's eyes pop when they see it.  Kinda like a mini-lottery.  No *pop* this time, but I'll keep looking.  Good luck in your search...oh yeah, any other bottles you're looking for?

 Andy


----------



## epackage (Jan 30, 2010)

Sorry I didn't realize that, is there anything you might be looking for that I might be able to trade you, let me know and I'll see what I can do and go thru what I have...Jim


----------



## medbotls (Jan 30, 2010)

No problem Jim.  I have the proverbial "champagne taste on a beer budget" though, so its hard for other folks to find something I like that I can afford.  My tastes are wide ranging, but pontiled and early smooth based medicines from just about anywhere, flasks, bitters, whiskeys, early foods/pickles, early lead soldered food cans with paper labels, advertising signs...the list goes on.  
 If you know someone else in your club that might be interested in the Swinley, send 'em my way, but like I said, it's really not a big deal.  Thanks for the info, and may you find a puce pontiled soda from Paterson for a buck at the next flea market. 

 Andy

 Andy


----------



## epackage (Jan 30, 2010)

OK Meds, I have a bunch of common meds and stuff and a nice McMunn's Elixir of Opium, here are a few pic's and if you see something you might want maybe we can do a trade, if not maybe it will sell in Baltimore. either way let me know after seeing the pic's......Thanx for looking out for me....Jim

 Here is the link with pic's, I don't want to post all the pic's a second time since they are all in this previous post, the only one not available is the Hostelley from Collingdale PA.

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-283895/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#283895


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 29, 2020)

surfaceone said:


> Hey Andy,
> 
> Here's the listing "PATERSON          12-H-  -NJ-L-   -"SWINLEY, R & CO"(10-1/2") " at Soda & Beer Collector's Pad.  Is it 10-1/2 inches tall? Could'ya take another photo of the top and finish?
> 
> ...


10.5" is Rare.


----------

